# Tables again



## Hoedown (Apr 27, 2012)

We have an Autosleeper Executive 1998 with a large and small table (with pedestal leg)

We are looking for a second small table to use inside or outside (using the Fiamma tripod) The tripod is expensive but seems to work with any table. Any suggestions where we can get another small table? Secondhand would be OK.

Normally there is only 2 of us so we leave the large table at home, just need another small one for odd occasions.

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You could try O'Learys. Someone on here will post the telephone number shortly I expect, or you could try the search section.

cabby


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Small Table*

At one time we just used a kitchen cupboard door that had no fittings on it and bought the metal insert that fastens to the underside, with the door being melamine it worked really well and the only cost was the underside fitting. We only changed it when we went on a factory visit in France and they made us a table top to match the existing worktops.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I bought a table top (various sizes available) and a couple of the Fiamma dome fittings, and a pole, use it with the tripod. it can be a bit rickety at times. 
I can't remember where I got the table top, (details are on here somewhere) try a search for parts & accessories.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I had a table top made to my specifications from http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/. Use it both in the motorhome on a Fiamma pole system and also outside on occasion using their tripod, works well.

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

that's them! Thanks Mike, I remember now :roll:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

We picked up one of these on Ebay for £18 when the seller had a "best offer" on the listing http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/One-Bistr...54775?pt=UK_Garden_Tables&hash=item4d1f382437

Delivered from Germany in three days  .


----------

